# Linux und ADSL



## mein_name (14. November 2005)

Also ich bin am Ende mit googlen und Suche.

Also frag ich euch: 
Hat wer eine sehr einfache Anleitung, damit ich mit einem Alcatel Speedtouch 330 USB Modem mit Linux Ubuntu ins Internet kommen. Bin AON Kunde.

Bräuchte eine "trottelsichere" Anleitung und
eine Liste mit den benötigten Dateien.

Schon mal eine riesengroßes DANKE im Voraus!


----------



## dathoschy (29. November 2005)

http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ 

Ist zwar in Englisch, aber verständlich geschrieben.


----------

